

If you're in information technology, please get out - b-man
http://blogs.salon.com/0002007/2004/10/29.html

======
onreact-com
I'd like to see a readable version of the chart.

~~~
b-man
There is more info about that here
[http://blogs.salon.com/0002007/stories/2003/02/17/aPrescript...](http://blogs.salon.com/0002007/stories/2003/02/17/aPrescriptionForBusinessInnovation.html)

